# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  طلب: فهرس مؤسسة الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود بالدار البيضاء pdf

## عبدالواحدالسملالي

السلام عليكم :
اين أجد فهرس مؤسسة الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود بالدار البيضاء pdf 
ومن منَ الكرام يتحفنا به .

----------


## عبدالواحدالسملالي

أما من جواب

----------


## صبح الأندلسية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دونك أخي الفاضل الرابط الاول للفهرس والثاني للصفحة الرئيسة وبالتوفيق لاتنساني من دعاوتك 
دمت بسعادة ..
http://catalog.fondation.org.ma/uhtb...30005/60/502/X



http://www.fondation.org.ma/

----------


## صبح الأندلسية

بي دي اف 
قاتل الله العجلة ..
سوف اسأل المكتبة عن مدى توفره بإذنه تعالى ..

----------


## السلطان بايزيد

هل موجود pdf ؟

----------

